# Kompozer picture problems



## tenpounder6 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi guys,
So I'm using Kompozer and filezilla. I have my webpage edited and good to go but when I then check out my page on the internet the pictures that are on my site do not show up. its just a blank box..WT? So any suggestions about what im doing wrong?
Aaron


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you link to the site i may be able to offer more assistance.

I have not personally used kompozer, from my experiences the most likely culprit is that you forgot to upload the photos.


----------



## tenpounder6 (Apr 9, 2011)

yah I did upload them, thats what I thought was wrong too. It wasn't that


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Without a link to your page, there's little we can do to troubleshoot.


----------



## tenpounder6 (Apr 9, 2011)

here you go,
ebook_SP


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

here is the first error i noticed:

```
<table background="file:///C:/Users/Jeff%20Wellman/AppData/Local/Temp/Temp1_templates.zip/chunk-templates/Blue%20Website/images/website-table-bg.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="710">
```
the imaged is linked locally, it should be something more like:

```
<table background="../images/website-table-bg.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="710">
```

Same problem with the links further down the page:

```
<img style="border: 0px solid ; width: 500px; height: 280px;" alt="meeandcathy" src="../../../../Desktop/168610_185975678102902_100000714134620_542848_1983427_n.jpg">
```
if you replace the above code with:

```
<img style="border: 0px solid ; width: 500px; height: 280px;" alt="meeandcathy" src="../168610_185975678102902_100000714134620_542848_1983427_n.jpg">
```
it will work.


----------



## tenpounder6 (Apr 9, 2011)

i tried but had no success. Maybe im doing this wrong still. could you please help me better understand this


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you look at the path to the image above its:


```
file:///C:/Users/Jeff%20Wellman/AppData/Local/Temp/Temp1_templates.zip/chunk-templates/Blue%20Website/images/website-table-bg.jpg
```
If you can't tell its pointing locally (to your computer).

You will instead need to point it at your remote server.

an example of a path would be domain.com/images/website-table-bg.jpg


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Also make sure the photos are uploaded to the folder linked to. IE: if the link is images/mypics.jpg, make sure they're in the images folder and not the root directory.


----------

